#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Thailand to upgrade quality of education

## KEVIN2008

It seems appropriate that in the wake of Chulalongkorn University's Hitler fiasco, there's news that Thailand plans to improve the quality of its education.
New education minister Jaturon Chaisaeng has introduced policies that he hopes will improve Thailand's education and university rankings by 2015 when the country joins the ASEAN Community.
Currently Thailand's education system lags behind its increasingly competitive neighbors. The International Institute for Management Development (IMD) has ranked Thai education at 51st place among 60 countries around the world.

Thailand has also been ranked 50th among 65 countries for its PISA test, with only one university listed among the world's best universities this year at 351st spot out of 400 universities.
Chaisaeng's new policies include, mobilising natural resources to improve education quality and rankings of educational institutions and universities, boosting results of the Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA), and increasing the number of vocational students.


_Great news, but...please educate the teachers first ..._

----------


## natalie8

:Smile:  :rofl:  :Confused:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

Having got to know 'education' in places such as the Middle East and Indian subcontinent, I don't think Thai education is that bad; certainly not in comparison...

But, it has been pretty stagnant for a few decades whereas places such as Korea, China and even Malaysia (all still far from perfect) have been moving and improving, however slowly...

There is a reason for this, but it cannot be discussed here... Also, the greed and corruption throughout Thai society with a total lack of accountability for the worst offenders. No surprise when the wives of coup generals and coup installed PMs have top positions in the top universities - at the most basic level, they do not want education (for Thais), their kids study abroad...

----------


## chassamui

> their kids study abroad.


Nail head

----------


## kingwilly

Yup.  :Sad:  and more hot air and fluffy phrases won't change much.

----------


## Thormaturge

Thai schools are run by businessmen whose only interest is in how much money they can rake off, not in educating anyone.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I agree, but it's not only the schools, it works at every level through local board meetings, district, governmental and up...

----------


## withnallstoke

> hot air and fluffy phrases







> “mobilising natural resources to improve education quality and rankings of educational institutions and universities, boosting results of the Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA), and increasing the number of vocational students.”


What on earth is that load of tripe supposed to mean??

----------


## Thormaturge

For some reason I am reminded of this:

----------

